# Front Is Delaminated



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

About 6 years ago one of the marker lights on the front cap of our 21RS leaked and there was a very small area of delamination around it. We dried it out and it hasn't gotten any worse over the years until yesterday. When we uncovered it I was surprised to find the delamination has spread almost all the way across the front where the cap curves up over the top and joins the rubber roof. Over the past 7 years we've always covered it for the winter. The cover is a breathable one that keeps most water out, there's no sign of leakage and the roof sealant in the area is sound. I guess enough moisture got in there over the winter to cause that already weak area to let go.

Needless to say I'm kind of disappointed, it looks lousy and it's so far out of warranty I'm not even going to try to get anything done. I think we're just going to leave it for this season, if it gets really bad we'll have it replaced but I'm not too crazy about spending all that money on an older trailer.

Oh well, just venting my disappointment,

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the issues...








I would think that there had to be a way for moisture to get in to cause it to spread. (maybe humidity, not free flowing water).


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

We purchased an 2005 this spring and did not even know about this issue, unfortunately. I checked all the major appliances, tire, electronics, etc. and missed a bubble on the top front of the Outback up by the light. Now I see a bubble by each light, maybe it is leaking so I'm going to seal around the lights. Just don't see dropping 2-3K on a 5 year old TT that cost us 8K. Hopefully I can just keep it from spreading.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Same here - while I hate the sight of it and it bugs me to no end, it isn't worth fixing. If there is no active leaking and the structure is sound, sometimes it's better to leave it alone and live with the cosmetic flaw. It's a drag, though, for sure.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I had a leak around one of the top marker lights years ago and it delaminated an area about 6 inches round. It's now sealed and has never grown. The front is also a bit wavy but doesn't leak. At this point it functions just fine it's just not that nice cosmetically. I plan to keep the trailer for several more years and I see no point in spending the money or effort to fix it. It irritates me to see it but it doesn't affect the functionality of the trailer.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am wondering if you can cut a slit where the bubble is and inject some good glue (Gorilla glue or perhaps epoxy) in there to fix it?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

It's more of a cosmetic thing. The lights are sealed up and there's no leaks, I think the glue just gave out around where it had leaked years ago. I'm not going to do anything about it unless it gets a lot worse.

The plan is to run the camper into the ground and have a lot of fun doing it.

Mike


----------



## vacane (Jun 4, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> I am wondering if you can cut a slit where the bubble is and inject some good glue (Gorilla glue or perhaps epoxy) in there to fix it?


I was wondering the same thing, or remove the light and try to get some glue in that way and then seal everything back up. Anyone know what the best adhesive would be?


----------

